# Anyone here play FFXI



## CalamityXI (Apr 20, 2008)

I was just wondering if I am the only furry playin FFXI
Race: Hume
Nation: Bastok

Name: Baskov

World: Unicorn

Jobs: WAR-18, MNK-1, WHM-12, BLM-9, RDM-31, THF-5, BST-2, BRD-7, 
RNG-5, SAM-47, NIN-15, SMN-20, BLU-5, COR-5, PUP-1, SCH-1, DNC-1.

Crafts:Fishing16, Woodworking-8, Smithing-4, Goldsmithing-4, Clothcraft-1, Leathercrafft-0, Bonecraft-4, Alchemy-10, Cooking30.

Mission: Bastok 4, RotZ 1, CoP 1-3, ToAU 2, WotG 2.

Linkshell: ChaoticCrew


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 21, 2008)

No, I doubt your the only furry. I believe some of the infamous BG are furries. I've been playing FFXI from 2004 on and i'm a furry.
From what I can tell, most furries dislike FFXI because it's not a cakewalk like WoW.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 21, 2008)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> No, I doubt your the only furry. I believe some of the infamous BG are furries. I've been playing FFXI from 2004 on and i'm a furry.
> From what I can tell, most furries dislike FFXI because it's not a cakewalk like WoW *it hates you and wants to make you miserable.*



Fixed.

As easy as WoW may be, the difficulty level in FFXI was downright insane.  Even Match, my ass.  And the experience loss/level-down was brutal for people who died.  It has some things going for it, but FFXI is PUNISHING for all but the most diehard players.


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Apr 21, 2008)

Ignoring the above post,  I play FFXI too.
Race:  Tarutaru
Nation:  Windurst


Name:  Blak
World:  Fenrir

Jobs:
Used to be:  BLM43  SMN20 WHM30 BLU20 and the rest I don't remember.
Now:  BLM10  WHM10 and the rest 1

Yes, I started over.  It's a long story.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 21, 2008)

People still play MMOs?


----------



## KrazFabbit (Apr 22, 2008)

I used to play, thinking of going back to it. Have a Mithra on Seraph, can't remember jobs or craft skills though. I think my highest is a 64 monk.


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 3, 2008)

D: Poor thread didn't get much attention.  How depressing.

Either way...

Name: Devhyn
Nation: Bastok
Server: Gilgamesh

http://www.ffxiah.com/player.php?id=1183401

I don't play nearly as much as I used to because of work/studying/social life, but when I do it's to spend time with a few longtime friends.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 3, 2008)

Posting in a resurrected thread!

I play FFXI ever since the european release and still enjoy it. It's not really difficult... They have made a lot of things easier recently and more convenient...

Unless you're a Black Mage who is not 75 and hates to play solo. Hurhur.

I'm a Tarutaru on Garuda, btw~


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 3, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> Posting in a resurrected thread!
> 
> I play FFXI ever since the european release and still enjoy it. It's not really difficult... They have made a lot of things easier recently and more convenient...
> 
> ...



Yar.  I searched FFXI and found this, so I bumped it. :3  Hopefully no one minds.

I was lucky to level BLM to 75 back in '04 when people were still doing Light SC for me to firaga3 MB for BEEG DAMAJ... you know, before people realized how awful the job is in exp.  

I'm trying to finish Maat's Cap with my super limited playtime, and it's proving to be a huge pain... I saved DRK and BST for the last couple jobs, and neither job gets party invites.  Sloooowly campaigning and and soloing them to 66 (both at 60 now).  D:   

Oh, and my character's a hume - Forgot to mention.  I'm glad that some furries around here still play. ^^


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 3, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> Yar. I searched FFXI and found this, so I bumped it. :3 Hopefully no one minds.
> 
> I was lucky to level BLM to 75 back in '04 when people were still doing Light SC for me to firaga3 MB for BEEG DAMAJ... you know, before people realized how awful the job is in exp.
> 
> ...


 
I remember those days like yesterday. On Garuda, no Party would leave town without one of those elusive BLMs! 
I'll trio BLM with two friends, which is pretty good if noone screws up too often... 'Oops, Gob turned, ruuun~'

Good luck on the rest of those levels! It's a good thing Campaign exists nowadays. 

My jobs are WHM, SMN and since last week SCH at 75~ Next to come PLD and BLM, but I don't go after Maat's cap.~


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 3, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> I remember those days like yesterday. On Garuda, no Party would leave town without one of those elusive BLMs!
> I'll trio BLM with two friends, which is pretty good if noone screws up too often... 'Oops, Gob turned, ruuun~'
> 
> Good luck on the rest of those levels! It's a good thing Campaign exists nowadays.
> ...



I honestly hadn't planned on getting Maat's Cap either.  Just been playing since JP release, and you tend to accumulate a lot of levels over time.  But now thanks to work and junk, I can't really make most of my LS events / endgame stuff either, so all I really do is level. :/  I think I'm going to finish PUP (42) and SCH (32) after I finish cap...maybe.  Guess we'll see... I really enjoy playing SCH.  Got it from 13 to 32 in a couple of days, though, and that kinda burned me out since it required PLing all of my parties with my ex's RDM. >.<

Good luck with BLM!  I don't think you're going to care for it much when you get it to 75 and realize that SCH is SO much more mp efficient...   and useful since you can fill more than just the BLM role.  Either way, both are very useful to have at 75, especially if you do endgame.

Ninja Edit: I guess quoting when we're the only two people posting here is kinda pointless... ah well.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 3, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> I honestly hadn't planned on getting Maat's Cap either. Just been playing since JP release, and you tend to accumulate a lot of levels over time. But now thanks to work and junk, I can't really make most of my LS events / endgame stuff either, so all I really do is level. :/ I think I'm going to finish PUP (42) and SCH (32) after I finish cap...maybe. Guess we'll see... I really enjoy playing SCH. Got it from 13 to 32 in a couple of days, though, and that kinda burned me out since it required PLing all of my parties with my ex's RDM. >.<
> 
> Good luck with BLM! I don't think you're going to care for it much when you get it to 75 and realize that SCH is SO much more mp efficient...  and useful since you can fill more than just the BLM role. Either way, both are very useful to have at 75, especially if you do endgame.
> 
> Ninja Edit: I guess quoting when we're the only two people posting here is kinda pointless... ah well.


 
I already wonder what I'll do with BLM once it's 75  SCH is an awesome job... I only level BLM because of my friends, I guess. Besides Nyzule Assault I don't do any endgame activity anymore... 'Dienamis' got boring really fast and with my work hours I'd be a living corpse if I'd do that nowadays. And my previous Limbus group... eh.

Pointless maybe, but for a newbie like me, quoting is fun


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 3, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> I already wonder what I'll do with BLM once it's 75  SCH is an awesome job... I only level BLM because of my friends, I guess. Besides Nyzule Assault I don't do any endgame activity anymore... 'Dienamis' got boring really fast and with my work hours I'd be a living corpse if I'd do that nowadays. And my previous Limbus group... eh.
> 
> Pointless maybe, but for a newbie like me, quoting is fun



I did Dynamis for almost two years...and it was the largest shell on the server.  Because of that, I never got most of the stuff I actually joined for in the first place because lines were so dang long.  I only really wanted Duelist's Chapeau and Sorcerer's Petasos. :/  I would have had them now, but I had to quit Dynamis in favor of my job last August.  Actually, I'd probably have all of my jobs finished now.. D:  

I still have 5/5 thf and brd on one character, and then 5/5 nin, sam, and rng on my main and odds and ends of other junk, but... I don't know, I don't really use any of those jobs anymore. >_<  Only thing I really ever use anymore is my duelist's tabard while soloing rdm/nin, and occasionally cleric's briault for the very few occasions I'm needed on WHM.  

Kinda surprised I still even bother playing anymore.   Wish I had friends to level some of my jobs with to take an edge off of the tedium.  By the time I get home (10:15 CDT), everyone is either in bed or heading that way or whatever.  Ah, well.  Maybe I'll move to Garuda...!  Haha.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, the necro aint that bad.
I used to play, before i had no more money.


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 4, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Eh, the necro aint that bad.
> I used to play, before i had no more money.



Huh?  The necro?


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 4, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> Huh? The necro?


 
He means the necroposting/resurrection of this thread XD
Nothing bad about that, though. I think.

It's too bad money is an issue, Talby  What server did you play on?

And on a side note, isn't it interesting that most furries play Humes and Tarutaru? I hope SE creates a more fitting race in their next MMO...~ Gawd, I don't want to be small anymore! I can't even see my own shoes and pants and gloves (unless I zooooooom in. Then I can see my hands and pants barely  ).  /end slight rant


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 4, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> He means the necroposting/resurrection of this thread XD
> Nothing bad about that, though. I think.
> 
> It's too bad money is an issue, Talby  What server did you play on?
> ...



Ahh.  I don't really know forum lingo very well despite being part of a Star Wars one since I was like 14.  

I was a tarutaru on my first character, then created my main to kinda test all of the different jobs years ago... totally planning to choose my race based on which job I decided I enjoyed the most.  That led to trying out several different jobs, and before I knew it I'd done too much to warrant starting over with any specific race.  I have always wanted them to make Manthra a playable race, though... XD  I was so happy when they were revealed.  I know they'll never let us be one, however.



DarkTalbain64 said:


> Eh, the necro aint that bad.
> I used to play, before i had no more money.



It's just $12.95... ;.;  Mow lawns or something!  I'd offer to pay it, but.. XD  FFXI ruins lives!  Stay away!


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Jul 4, 2008)

Sadly, this is a game that I have owned since it first came out, but never actually got to play because of the payment system. I think it's really crappy that I should have to pay more after I've already paid for the game _and _Internet access already. While I would love to be able to start playing FFXI, I don't see it happening soon because I have so many more important things to focus my money upon when it actually decides to come my way. Maybe someday I'll get to play it! Hopefully not before everyone really stops playing, heheh.


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 4, 2008)

Mizuhana Kositeru said:


> Sadly, this is a game that I have owned since it first came out, but never actually got to play because of the payment system. I think it's really crappy that I should have to pay more after I've already paid for the game _and _Internet access already. While I would love to be able to start playing FFXI, I don't see it happening soon because I have so many more important things to focus my money upon when it actually decides to come my way. Maybe someday I'll get to play it! Hopefully not before everyone really stops playing, heheh.



You have to pay more because it costs a ton of money to maintain servers, the OC line that the game runs on to remain (mostly) lag free, and to pay employees that moderate the game and develop for it to keep expansions coming.  Without that, the game wouldn't be able to sustain itself and SE wouldn't be able to add new content.  Same goes for pretty much all MMORPG worth playing.  

Better start soon, though... FFXI has been on the decline for the past few years.  Still quite a few players, but all of the servers are thinning out population-wise.  I imagine they're going to start condensing them soon.  And hell, I hope so... getting kind of difficult to find parties at mid-level.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 4, 2008)

Gah, double post! Read below.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 4, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> You have to pay more because it costs a ton of money to maintain servers, the OC line that the game runs on to remain (mostly) lag free, and to pay employees that moderate the game and develop for it to keep expansions coming. Without that, the game wouldn't be able to sustain itself and SE wouldn't be able to add new content. Same goes for pretty much all MMORPG worth playing.


 
Don't forget the money you'll save by not buying other games! I personally haven't bought many other games since I started FFXI. If you think about it, a MMO might save you money (unless you're not really a gamer).

^I didn't calculate anything I stated above. :3 But a 60â‚¬ game I'll play for maybe two weeks < 12â‚¬ a month for something I play every day- and socialize with my online friends.



> Better start soon, though... FFXI has been on the decline for the past few years. Still quite a few players, but all of the servers are thinning out population-wise. I imagine they're going to start condensing them soon. And hell, I hope so... getting kind of difficult to find parties at mid-level.


 
While we need new, fresh blood it's not feasible to merge servers- imagine the horrible crowd of Level 75 players D: 

I managed to level SCH to 75 in six months, casually. On some days the game is just dead, party-wise (the mid-level range), but there are so many other things to do... the game offers an incredible amount of story for a MMO.


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 4, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> Don't forget the money you'll save by not buying other games! I personally haven't bought many other games since I started FFXI. If you think about it, a MMO might save you money (unless you're not really a gamer).
> 
> ^I didn't calculate anything I stated above. :3 But a 60â‚¬ game I'll play for maybe two weeks < 12â‚¬ a month for something I play every day- and socialize with my online friends.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I haven't bought very many games since starting FFXI years ago...and of what I've purchased, I've not even really finished most of those games.  The exceptions being Guitar Hero / Rock Band / ITG stuff. 

And I agree about the too many 75s thing, but merging _will_ happen as the servers thin out even more.  I'm hoping SE won't be retarded about it, however.  FFXI still has a lot of life, so I don't expect it to die for another five years or more.

As for story stuff... er, I'm kinda out of stuff to do right now.  When I can't find parties on my jobs, I either have to merit or stare at a wall for hours.  Occasionally I'll help friends with coffer keys / AF fights or whatever, but there's just not as much to do for me as before.  I wish you played on Gilga or that I was over there. >_<  Only furry I really know on Gilgamesh is my ex, and he's too busy to play with me lately.  Would be nice to have a friend to hang out with that plays around the same hours as me.


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 4, 2008)

So I can't play for a while.  Possibly another week... yay.  Friend keeps my account active with his card, and his ex girlfriend decided to put her account back on it without asking... and she has like 340834 mules, surprised it didn't overdraft the account.  We put more money on it for my account, but the card expires this month... so SE won't let me reactivate with it because they tend to just hold the charge over to the following month and double it up with that payment.  

This is one way that WoW > FFXI...gamecards.  I *could* get a bank account with a debit card to handle my own payments, but I am horribly prone to screwing up and overdrafting and junk, so I haven't had one for like four years.  This sorta thing is even making me consider quitting again.  I hate the stupid Playonline payment center.

Edit: Yep, just reactivated WoW for the month.  I'm not going to spend $12.95 reactivating my account two weeks into the month just to be charged again two weeks later.  I'll play again next month. :/


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 5, 2008)

I used to play it as well.. and in the same boat as some, debating going back on and whatnot.. lol.. Played it since the NA release.

Race: Hume
Server: Kujata (May change back to Ifrit, my starting server, should I play again more often)
Nation: Sandy

Jobs: PLD BRD SAM WAR SMN 75  THF 52 (next 75, again if I play more.) Just about all the subs leveled for each job at 37.

Crafts: Leathercraft at 97.8 with subs leveled.

To sum it all up, My endgame LS fell apart on Ifrit, what sucks is being 56/100 Silverpieces into the last stage of our relic shield heh.  Moved to Kujata after finding a somewhat promising LS with a bunch of Ifrit friends, and yeah, Grass isn't greener on the other server and I ended up disappearing off FFXI for a bit heh.. Now I'm just thinking about going back to Ifrit lol... =\ But yeah.. any furs are on Ifrit or Kujata? =p


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 6, 2008)

I used to play it. Kept going back then loosing interest again. 

Servers; Quetzalcoatl, then transferred over to another, which the name of escapes me for the moment. 

Jobs: DRG (mostly) WHM, SCH, BLM, WAR
Race: Mithra

I don't know if I'll ever get back into it again. *L* The whole paying for each character thing kind of turned me off to the whole deal, once you get around to all the mules you're going to need @_@


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 6, 2008)

Zelraen said:


> I used to play it as well.. and in the same boat as some, debating going back on and whatnot.. lol.. Played it since the NA release.
> 
> Race: Hume
> Server: Kujata (May change back to Ifrit, my starting server, should I play again more often)
> ...



You could transfer to Gilgamesh... <3  But I guess that would suck if you have friends on Ifrit that you could return to.  LS collapse stuff is what had me transferring around a bit, but I ended up back on Gilga anyway.



NeoWyverdramon said:


> I used to play it. Kept going back then loosing interest again.
> 
> Servers; Quetzalcoatl, then transferred over to another, which the name of escapes me for the moment.
> 
> ...



If you looked at my ffxiah link from a few posts ago, I have er... 9 level 75s, a 70, multiple jobs in the 60s, and then a few lower ones.  I don't have a mule. =P  You can get 70/70 inventory, 80/80 mog safe, 80/80 mog locker and 80/80 mog storage... not to mention a lot of event gear and AF and relic and junk can be stored on NPCs these days.  Then you can always dbox queue if you still somehow don't have enough space.  Mules are unnecessary unless you need to store stuff for future crafting and whatnot, and then you can get by with just one mule even.


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 6, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> You could transfer to Gilgamesh... <3  But I guess that would suck if you have friends on Ifrit that you could return to.  LS collapse stuff is what had me transferring around a bit, but I ended up back on Gilga anyway.



Yeah lol, it does suck when the LS collapse crap happens...  Especially so close to having a finished relic ><..  Oh well.  Just means I gotta put my leathercraft to work alot more =p  And jumping servers alot sucks also because it costs money, and you're stuck there for 90 days ><.

and on the contrary, you could merge to Ifrit heh <3!


----------



## SFox (Jul 6, 2008)

I actually just started FF11 up again, after giving up on WoW because of it causing very odd crashes on my computer plus WotG enticing me with the new Campaign. And since I had enough of the lfp for hours crap and terrible parties in FF11 I dropped the job I was leveling and started up beastmaster so that I can use it as a sub to solo other jobs. I'm going to go for a Maat's Cap!

By the way, I noticed that FF11AH now has an achievement point system for FF11, that's cool...


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 6, 2008)

Zelraen said:


> Yeah lol, it does suck when the LS collapse crap happens...  Especially so close to having a finished relic ><..  Oh well.  Just means I gotta put my leathercraft to work alot more =p  And jumping servers alot sucks also because it costs money, and you're stuck there for 90 days ><.
> 
> and on the contrary, you could merge to Ifrit heh <3!



Only reason I can't really transfer is because my close friend paid for the transfer of my character to Gilgamesh back in March, and I don't want to betray him like that.  Otherwise I totally would :/  Would be cool to have a friend to play with.  I would play with aforementioned close friend, but he's seriously always busy with endgame crap.



somberfox said:


> I actually just started FF11 up again, after giving up on WoW because of it causing very odd crashes on my computer plus WotG enticing me with the new Campaign. And since I had enough of the lfp for hours crap and terrible parties in FF11 I dropped the job I was leveling and started up beastmaster so that I can use it as a sub to solo other jobs. I'm going to go for a Maat's Cap!
> 
> By the way, I noticed that FF11AH now has an achievement point system for FF11, that's cool...




Yay for working on Maat's Cap!  I hope you're ready for a lot of frustrating work and gil loss. :3  And yay for achievement points.. D:  I'm rank 11 on Gilgamesh, but as soon as I start actually trying again it's going to jump up a lot. -_-  I was rank 2 on Pandemonium.  Granted, not everyone is registered to ffxiah with LS community crap to be ranked.  Otherwise I'd be a lot lower.

Gah, I want furries to play XI wiiith. ._.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> He means the necroposting/resurrection of this thread XD
> Nothing bad about that, though. I think.
> 
> It's too bad money is an issue, Talby  What server did you play on?
> ...



Damn, what was it... Mind saying them? It was a weird name...



Devhyn said:


> Ahh.  I don't really know forum lingo very well despite being part of a Star Wars one since I was like 14.
> 
> I was a tarutaru on my first character, then created my main to kinda test all of the different jobs years ago... totally planning to choose my race based on which job I decided I enjoyed the most.  That led to trying out several different jobs, and before I knew it I'd done too much to warrant starting over with any specific race.  I have always wanted them to make Manthra a playable race, though... XD  I was so happy when they were revealed.  I know they'll never let us be one, however.
> 
> ...



Hey, i was young when i started playing it, my mom was paying at the time, i could pay for myself now but i want to wait till i get my own place again to start it up again maybe...


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 7, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Damn, what was it... Mind saying them? It was a weird name...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, i was young when i started playing it, my mom was paying at the time, i could pay for myself now but i want to wait till i get my own place again to start it up again maybe...



Bahamut, Shiva, Titan, Ramuh, Phoenix, Carbuncle, Fenrir, Sylph, Valefor, Alexander, Leviathan, Odin, Ifrit, Diabolos, Caitsith, Quetzalcoatl, Siren, Unicorn, Gilgamesh, Ragnarok, Pandemonium, Garuda, Cerberus, Kujata, Bismarck, Seraph, Lakshmi, Asura, Midgardsormr, Fairy, Remora, Hades.

Not worth taking up the game again unless you're okay with being perpetually broke and having to work your ass off to afford to buy anything... or have a friend or friends to play with on a regular basis. :/


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

Seraph! That was the server i was on, oh and i loved it when i was on, I was a lvl. 34 whm and part of a linkshell so the game was fun and not overly difficult for me. I tried all the other classes as well too but favored whm with either blm sub or summoner sub.


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 7, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Seraph! That was the server i was on, oh and i loved it when i was on, I was a lvl. 34 whm and part of a linkshell so the game was fun and not overly difficult for me. I tried all the other classes as well too but favored whm with either blm sub or summoner sub.



Hehe, now scholar is the hands-down uber sub job for White Mage.  Conserve MP, max mp boost... Can have dispel at 64 without losing conserve mp, you get two Strategems charges at 60, which allows you to use penury every minute to reduce mp cost of one spell by 50%.  Not to mention Light Arts  already reduces your white magic spell cost by 10% or something and increases your casting speed... and at 70 you get sublimation, which is a refresh-like ability to recover MP (self only).  SCH sub is amazing. <3


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like things have changed alot, when i was leaving they were just starting out to introduce blue mage and the pirate job.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 7, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> Hehe, now scholar is the hands-down uber sub job for White Mage. Conserve MP, max mp boost... Can have dispel at 64 without losing conserve mp, you get two Strategems charges at 60, which allows you to use penury every minute to reduce mp cost of one spell by 50%. Not to mention Light Arts already reduces your white magic spell cost by 10% or something and increases your casting speed... and at 70 you get sublimation, which is a refresh-like ability to recover MP (self only). SCH sub is amazing. <3


 
I can only recommend SCH sub, too. But Dev, to someone who hasn't played FFXI in quite some time your talk of Stratagems and whatnot must seem confusing XD

Ah, server moves... I personally couldn't do it because I have so many friends and family playing on Garuda. It's indeed quite a dilemma that you can't switch servers without "betraying" your friend, maybe you should talk about it with him. 

Also, glad to see more furries posting in this thread~ Too bad we're all on different servers!


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 7, 2008)

I started playing a little while ago.

Level 9 Monk. Stunning, isn't it?


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> I can only recommend SCH sub, too. But Dev, to someone who hasn't played FFXI in quite some time your talk of Stratagems and whatnot must seem confusing XD
> 
> Ah, server moves... I personally couldn't do it because I have so many friends and family playing on Garuda. It's indeed quite a dilemma that you can't switch servers without "betraying" your friend, maybe you should talk about it with him.
> 
> Also, glad to see more furries posting in this thread~ Too bad we're all on different servers!



Honestly, if I had really strong incentive to leave my friends on Gilgamesh behind, I'd probably deal with said friend feeling betrayed. >_>  He doesn't spend time with me lately anyway because of his endgame... :/  

But last time I transferred was to Pandemonium to play with a guy I liked, and things ended up fizzling shortly after I got there.  So I joined an HNMLS there and was having a lot of fun for a while, but then the shell collapsed, and I found myself stuck on a server not knowing anyone.  I'm afraid of something similar happening again if I were to join one of you on your server, and then we end up hating each other or having very different schedules, etc.



HiroJudgement said:


> I started playing a little while ago.
> 
> Level 9 Monk. Stunning, isn't it?



Hee, in that case I doubt you're too tied down to any specific server, no?  You should join one of ours. <3


----------



## SFox (Jul 7, 2008)

> Yay for working on Maat's Cap!  I hope you're ready for a lot of frustrating work and gil loss. :3  And yay for achievement points.. D:  I'm rank 11 on Gilgamesh, but as soon as I start actually trying again it's going to jump up a lot. -_-  I was rank 2 on Pandemonium.  Granted, not everyone is registered to ffxiah with LS community crap to be ranked.  Otherwise I'd be a lot lower.



I'm not too worried about gil loss, I mainly fish for gil which is almost pure profit, and zero stress. The gil sellers can't kill me on the AH with undercutting on fish because there's no expenses for it that I'd lose. Plus at level 75 I will be able to use bst to take on nms and other valuable mobs for extra income, and since I will be able to do it solo I won't have to split the profits with other players.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

I miss my character, after i left and came back, i played again for a bit and found the grinding back up to where i was kinda boring, i didn't really have someone to help me and going to the dunes by yourself aint fun at all...


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 7, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I miss my character, after i left and came back, i played again for a bit and found the grinding back up to where i was kinda boring, i didn't really have someone to help me and going to the dunes by yourself aint fun at all...



Uhg uhg uhg.. the dunes + qufim island, I'm at a loss of words to describe how annoying those areas can be..



Devhyn said:


> Only reason I can't really transfer is because my close friend paid for the transfer of my character to Gilgamesh back in March, and I don't want to betray him like that.  Otherwise I totally would :/  Would be cool to have a friend to play with.  I would play with aforementioned close friend, but he's seriously always busy with endgame crap.



Yeah, that would be a low blow to your friend, unless of course you can persuade him into moving servers too! muahaha =)  But all kidding aside I understand, =p  I too agree, would be nice to have some fur friends to hang out with on the same server, but all of us here are scattered about them so far ><!


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Zelraen said:


> Uhg uhg uhg.. the dunes + qufim island, I'm at a loss of words to describe how annoying those areas can be..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that would be a low blow to your friend, unless of course you can persuade him into moving servers too! muahaha =)  But all kidding aside I understand, =p  I too agree, would be nice to have some fur friends to hang out with on the same server, but all of us here are scattered about them so far ><!



Imagine having played every job through Dunes and Qufim... x.x  My experiences weren't too terribly painless due to being able to 2box PL on second character, though.

I'm honestly more worried about being stranded on a server where I don't know anyone again rather than pissing off said friend. D:


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh gods, i forgot about Qufim, that place sucked, you know what else sucks? Aggroing more than one of those sheeps in the dunes and having your whole team run for their lives, having a few die along the way, and then having to find a whm to revive them. 

Though i did love when i became that high level whm, it felt awesome to help people when they died.


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 7, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Oh gods, i forgot about Qufim, that place sucked, you know what else sucks? Aggroing more than one of those sheeps in the dunes and having your whole team run for their lives, having a few die along the way, and then having to find a whm to revive them.
> 
> Though i did love when i became that high level whm, it felt awesome to help people when they died.



But nothing beat a Goblin train to the Selbina zone, before the zoned mobs actually vanished instead of got set on all the other people waiting for parties, or AFK in the "safe" zone right outside of Selbina. That place SUCKED.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

NeoWyverdramon said:


> But nothing beat a Goblin train to the Selbina zone, before the zoned mobs actually vanished instead of got set on all the other people waiting for parties, or AFK in the "safe" zone right outside of Selbina. That place SUCKED.




lmao, that happened to me one time, we led a goblin train back to the Selbina safe zone and there were two teams waiting there for i guess their last teammates cause there were 10 of them. 

Ran into town, healed everyone, we came back out to check if the coast was clear but instead saw all 10 of the people dead on the ground, it was so hilarious.


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 7, 2008)

NeoWyverdramon said:


> But nothing beat a Goblin train to the Selbina zone, before the zoned mobs actually vanished instead of got set on all the other people waiting for parties, or AFK in the "safe" zone right outside of Selbina. That place SUCKED.



I liked the training all the skeletons and tainted flesh down in Garlaige Citadel's basement to the zone myself, before they did the despawn patch.

And omfg, mpking the fishbotters before the despawn was a good time too.  =p

And before my LS on ifrit fell apart, we had this thing for mpking everyone in dynamis at the end of the farming after the mega boss, good times good times.. and killing charmed people =p That's what I miss about that LS, everyone was there to have fun so screwing off didn't make anyone mad or spark drama ; ;



Devhyn said:


> Imagine having played every job through Dunes and Qufim... x.x  My experiences weren't too terribly painless due to being able to 2box PL on second character, though.
> 
> I'm honestly more worried about being stranded on a server where I don't know anyone again rather than pissing off said friend. D:



Yeah, no need to piss off the friend =p  And I had that 2boxing luxury too, makes things alot easier and goes much faster.. =p


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 7, 2008)

Zelraen said:


> I liked the training all the skeletons and tainted flesh down in Garlaige Citadel's basement to the zone myself, before they did the despawn patch.
> 
> And omfg, mpking the fishbotters before the despawn was a good time too.  =p
> 
> And before my LS on ifrit fell apart, we had this thing for mpking everyone in dynamis at the end of the farming after the mega boss, good times good times.. and killing charmed people =p That's what I miss about that LS, everyone was there to have fun so screwing off didn't make anyone mad or spark drama ; ;



OMG, Yes. XD

I remember sitting around and watching this high-end LS my friend was a part of in the basement of the Citadel running around and trying to kill Serket. 

Worst. Idea. EVER.

D:


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 7, 2008)

NeoWyverdramon said:


> OMG, Yes. XD
> 
> I remember sitting around and watching this high-end LS my friend was a part of in the basement of the Citadel running around and trying to kill Serket.
> 
> ...



lolz, good times. =p  So much lag and just falling over dead from an unknown reason.  Nasty poison AoE + Low levels = bad idea. =p


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 7, 2008)

NeoWyverdramon said:


> OMG, Yes. XD
> 
> I remember sitting around and watching this high-end LS my friend was a part of in the basement of the Citadel running around and trying to kill Serket.
> 
> ...



I'll never forget the time that gilsellers wiped to serket at 1% while my friends and I were partying down there...and our ninja ran up and mijin gakure on it, and it died and dropped serket ring for us. D:  Was so awesome.


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 8, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> I'll never forget the time that gilsellers wiped to serket at 1% while my friends and I were partying down there...and our ninja ran up and mijin gakure on it, and it died and dropped serket ring for us. D:  Was so awesome.



Good times, =p heheh.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 8, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> I'll never forget the time that gilsellers wiped to serket at 1% while my friends and I were partying down there...and our ninja ran up and mijin gakure on it, and it died and dropped serket ring for us. D: Was so awesome.


 
Awesome stuff like that never happens to me D:

To all you Valkurm-dreaders: Solo to 15 and go to Korroloka Tunnel! I avoid the dunes like the plague. I solo most jobs to 15 or even 20 just to avoid the hellish places. 

Dev, your wolf head avatar is so cute D:


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 8, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> I'll never forget the time that gilsellers wiped to serket at 1% while my friends and I were partying down there...and our ninja ran up and mijin gakure on it, and it died and dropped serket ring for us. D:  Was so awesome.



Good times, good times.



> lolz, good times. =p So much lag and just falling over dead from an unknown reason. Nasty poison AoE + Low levels = bad idea. =p



Especially when you hit a lag hard enough that your internet connection dies. During the middle of a fight! And when you log back on, your dead on the floor~


----------



## Magnus (Jul 8, 2008)

need more trial time ;-;


----------



## SFox (Jul 8, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> Awesome stuff like that never happens to me D:
> 
> To all you Valkurm-dreaders: Solo to 15 and go to Korroloka Tunnel! I avoid the dunes like the plague. I solo most jobs to 15 or even 20 just to avoid the hellish places.
> 
> Dev, your wolf head avatar is so cute D:



I think most people do everything they can to skip the nightmare dunes nowadays.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jul 8, 2008)

Race: Mithra
Nation: Windurst

Name: Aurai

World: Fairy

Jobs: THF-61, WAR-37, RNG-32, WHM-31, NIN-22, BLM-20, SMN-11, DRG-10, SAM-10, BRD-9, COR-8, PLD-7, MNK-6, RDM-5, BLU-3, BST-1, DNC-1, PUP-1, (SCH-1, DRK-1)* [Still need to unlock the last two, but I'm close.]

Crafts: Bonecraft-32, Leatherworking-18, Clothcraft-5, Cooking-3, Woodworking-3, Fishing-1.

Mission: Windurst 6-2 (Full Moon Fountain), RotZ 4, CoP 2-2, ToAU 3, WotG 1.

Linkshell: WindurstianCrusade

Most Memorable Experience: Getting Garuda with a nab THF that kept asking me if he could "lot on the dagger"* then watching him die horribly cause he didn't listen to my warnings about her 2-hour AoE. He then proceeded to tell me he'd never invite me again, but the SMN and me had already laughed in his face and were planning a run on a different prime avatar. Greatest part, the SMN was his friend, not mine. I stole a friend. That's how awesome of a THF I am. D;< (*The humor being in that Garuda's Dagger isn't a drop, you trade the whisper for your reward when you return to the NPC that gave you the tuning fork.)

Worst Experience: Being hacked.

Thoughts: FFXI is a game that requires a certain level of intelligence to play. FFXI is a game that requires a certain level of intelligence to play -well-. Most people that play WoW have the attention span of a gnat and the patience of a hemorrhoid laden fat man that really needs to shit. Most people that play WoW are rude, unfriendly, and wannabe /b/tards maturing from the 8th grade. Most people that play FFXI are more inclined to help another player, even without the promise of some monetary gain for them. Most people that play FFXI... generally are more laid back. The people that can't stand the game cause it's 'too difficult' are weeded out after awhile because they leave for a gave with a lower intellect curve. *coughWoWcough* I enjoy this. This means that I don't have to play with many nabs, and when I do find one, they're easy enough to avoid and ignore.

True, FFXI takes a lot more effort. You need to read and study a job, or ask many people that have played that job before you, before you can have the knowledge you need to play that job efficiently in party. But, by doing so, you gain the respect of your fellow players. I would like to think that people know me as a good THF and a good WHM. But, people also know me for outright REFUSING to party as THF/NIN because I'd rather the higher DPS that comes with THF/WAR. 

Sadly, there are a lot of people that think they know how a job should be played without having ever picked the job up for themselves. They're frustrating to deal with, but the best course of action is to prove them wrong and do better then what they're suggesting.


----------



## SFox (Jul 8, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Thoughts: FFXI is a game that requires a certain level of intelligence to play. FFXI is a game that requires a certain level of intelligence to play -well-. Most people that play WoW have the attention span of a gnat and the patience of a hemorrhoid laden fat man that really needs to shit.



Ohh man  that's so true. I can't imagine the average WoW player managing to finish even a single Promyvion, let alone setting foot in Lufaise Meadows. And the people who complain about the "grind" in WoW even after they massively buffed the exp are funny when having FF11's grind to compare it to.


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 8, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> True, FFXI takes a lot more effort. You need to read and study a job, or ask many people that have played that job before you, before you can have the knowledge you need to play that job efficiently in party. But, by doing so, you gain the respect of your fellow players. I would like to think that people know me as a good THF and a good WHM. But, people also know me for outright REFUSING to party as THF/NIN because I'd rather the higher DPS that comes with THF/WAR.



Yup, very well put.

And I agree, THF/WAR is win especially in some endgame things.   And true enough, taking up a job and seeking at a steady pace and actually being good at it makes it go faster, go go exp party reputation. =p


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh yeah.

Race: Mithra
Nation: Windurst (Windy ftw!)
Name: Sukira
World: Seraph

Main class: Lvl. 34 whm


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> Awesome stuff like that never happens to me D:
> 
> To all you Valkurm-dreaders: Solo to 15 and go to Korroloka Tunnel! I avoid the dunes like the plague. I solo most jobs to 15 or even 20 just to avoid the hellish places.
> 
> Dev, your wolf head avatar is so cute D:



Thanks!  That's actually part of a larger sketch (attached) that a friend did for me a few weeks ago.  I really love how it turned out, even if it was just a quick sketch.  Really need to commission her to do something colored like the one Lisa did for me in my profile. 

Ninja Edit: Forgot to mention... 15 in Korroloka?   I'm going to guess you mean exp parties.. Not possible to go there alone at 15, but you can do Maze of Shakhrami.  Worms and goblins toward the entrance are really good exp, and a few jobs can solo there (rangers being obvious, and probably monk or war too...and possibly rdm with sword capped and stuff).  Obviously you could do it easily with PL, and I skipped Dunes entirely by using my second char for BRD PL...but I'm aware not everyone has that option.



Albino-Kitsune said:


> Most Memorable Experience: Getting Garuda with a nab THF that kept asking me if he could "lot on the dagger"* then watching him die horribly cause he didn't listen to my warnings about her 2-hour AoE. He then proceeded to tell me he'd never invite me again, but the SMN and me had already laughed in his face and were planning a run on a different prime avatar. Greatest part, the SMN was his friend, not mine. I stole a friend. That's how awesome of a THF I am. D;< (*The humor being in that Garuda's Dagger isn't a drop, you trade the whisper for your reward when you return to the NPC that gave you the tuning fork.)
> 
> I would like to think that people know me as a good THF and a good WHM. But, people also know me for outright REFUSING to party as THF/NIN because I'd rather the higher DPS that comes with THF/WAR.




Hilarious Garuda experience.  I've had that happen several times in the past.  But ugh, garuda dagger... I never touched that thing on thief.

I also subbed warrior most of the time for leveling my THF on the way to 75.  I didn't 'outright refuse' to party thf/nin because there are times when having the ninja subjob was useful.  Also, if you're geared for it, thf/nin can even match thf/war after 50.  NIN subjob gets dual wield when you're level 50, so if you have a hornetneedle and some haste stuff (swift/velocious belt and bravo subligar), you're going to be weapon skilling more often than a thf/war.  

NIN sub also allows for pretty safe pulling, which is important in some areas (colibri and puks move 1.25x normal movement speed or something) if pulls are long.  

Either way, I enjoyed thf/war a lot more than thf/nin and would like to think I did better...until high level.  At 75 with sirocco kukri and my 19% haste set, /war just doesn't measure up anymore. It's great for HNM stuff because of berserk and attack bonus, but DoT is way better with nin sub in merit exp.  Not that I ever use THF anymore since I have SAM and NIN when a DD is necessary, but... I won't ever sub WAR in merits anymore.  I pull hate too often. 


Helloooo wall of text.  I had more to say, but I'd be surprised if anyone even reads what I've typed so far.


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 9, 2008)

Reactivated my account again... ._.  I hate the POL payment center... I'm gonna be charged a whole month for 3 weeks of play.  So stupid.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 9, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> Reactivated my account again... ._.  I hate the POL payment center... I'm gonna be charged a whole month for 3 weeks of play.  So stupid.



I never did like their payment system...


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 9, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> Thanks! That's actually part of a larger sketch (attached) that a friend did for me a few weeks ago. I really love how it turned out, even if it was just a quick sketch. Really need to commission her to do something colored like the one Lisa did for me in my profile.
> 
> Ninja Edit: Forgot to mention... 15 in Korroloka? I'm going to guess you mean exp parties.. Not possible to go there alone at 15, but you can do Maze of Shakhrami. Worms and goblins toward the entrance are really good exp, and a few jobs can solo there (rangers being obvious, and probably monk or war too...and possibly rdm with sword capped and stuff). Obviously you could do it easily with PL, and I skipped Dunes entirely by using my second char for BRD PL...but I'm aware not everyone has that option.
> 
> ...


 
Heh I meant 15 for parties of course. I tend to mix up my sentences sometimes...~ That being said, 15 is doable in Korro, depending on the job, but it's not viable. Being a Windurstian I know of Shakrami and basically solo every job (except BRD, I think I Valkurm'd it...) there, or on the Akbabas in front of it. Chainkilling those works wonders...
Unless you got a PL, which I never have. Normally, I'M the PL  D:
Ah yes, almost forgot, I solo those low levels together with my NPC buddy. Sure you lose 30% exp... but that isn't much when a mob only gives you 30 exp to begin with. 

And that Garuda story... priceless. I'm sure I have an awesome story somewhere in my mind too, but I'm at work and it's sooo earlyyyy...

Thanks for showing the complete picture :3 Very nice. Cutey~


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 9, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Fixed.
> 
> As easy as WoW may be, the difficulty level in FFXI was downright insane.  Even Match, my ass.  And the experience loss/level-down was brutal for people who died.  It has some things going for it, but FFXI is PUNISHING for all but the most diehard players.



No it's not. Forgive my being snide but exp loss means dick all these days and it's so easy to recover exp back that we pop and play around with AV for 4-5 hours when we know there's nothing but 15-30k in exp loss waiting. Why? Because we can make it all back in a few hours.

Learn2play.


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 9, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> No it's not. Forgive my being snide but exp loss means dick all these days and it's so easy to recover exp back that we pop and play around with AV for 4-5 hours when we know there's nothing but 15-30k in exp loss waiting. Why? Because we can make it all back in a few hours.
> 
> Learn2play.



Yep. lol.  Good times just messing with AV.  And I agree with ya, it's easy to get back..  if not with merit parties, Campaign battles are pretty good too for getting some buffer for people who hate merit parties. :3


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFKomy3pwEE

My brightness was off on that lol.. so it looks all messed up.  Just some JoL fun(Not really, I F'ing hate JoL, especially on fricking Bard)with my old LS.. and dieing to AV.. :3


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 10, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> Heh I meant 15 for parties of course. I tend to mix up my sentences sometimes...~ That being said, 15 is doable in Korro, depending on the job, but it's not viable. Being a Windurstian I know of Shakrami and basically solo every job (except BRD, I think I Valkurm'd it...) there, or on the Akbabas in front of it. Chainkilling those works wonders...
> Unless you got a PL, which I never have. Normally, I'M the PL  D:
> Ah yes, almost forgot, I solo those low levels together with my NPC buddy. Sure you lose 30% exp... but that isn't much when a mob only gives you 30 exp to begin with.
> 
> ...



I might actually start using my NPC again since they raised the level cap even further... sounds like it won't be completely useless for me soon.  

And thanks. <3 -snugs-  I really like it too.

Wish I was on your server. D:  So boooored lately.  None of my friends ever want to go out and do things just for the heck of it anymore.  All business, no fun... I remember when the world was so new, and it was a blast just to go explore.  I couldn't even get people to do that when ToAU came out, nor WotG... I think attention spans are waning in the MMO world these days.  Ah, well.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 10, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> I might actually start using my NPC again since they raised the level cap even further... sounds like it won't be completely useless for me soon.
> 
> And thanks. <3 -snugs- I really like it too.
> 
> Wish I was on your server. D: So boooored lately. None of my friends ever want to go out and do things just for the heck of it anymore. All business, no fun... I remember when the world was so new, and it was a blast just to go explore. I couldn't even get people to do that when ToAU came out, nor WotG... I think attention spans are waning in the MMO world these days. Ah, well.


 
I love my Zoldof~ He helped me tremendously with many things... perhaps because I'm a mage and relatively weak (Yah, WHM and such CAN be strong, but I'm more of a classic mage). He's almost 65... I remember the fun it was to go with my sister and cousin to Altepa and level up NPCs each afternoon XD 

When WotG was new, I gathered my sis, cousin and another female (can you believe it, three female players? XD) friend from my LS and we traveled towards Windurst Waters S. Having heard of the deadly Sandworm we proceeded with caution and searched through the big area of Fort Karugo-Narugo for the entrance to Sarutabaruta S... and were finally rewarded with the sight and music of a young, greener Saru <3 Ah, good memories. And after the beauty of Saru S... the destroyed Windurst D:
Oops, rambled~
By the way, my play time is 5 PM Gmt+2 until 10 PM (soon to be Gmt+1 when summer is over). On normal weekdays.

@You AV people: Someday I want to get nuked by AV too! XD Or watch someone get owned by it.


----------



## Devhyn (Jul 10, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> I love my Zoldof~ He helped me tremendously with many things... perhaps because I'm a mage and relatively weak (Yah, WHM and such CAN be strong, but I'm more of a classic mage). He's almost 65... I remember the fun it was to go with my sister and cousin to Altepa and level up NPCs each afternoon XD
> 
> When WotG was new, I gathered my sis, cousin and another female (can you believe it, three female players? XD) friend from my LS and we traveled towards Windurst Waters S. Having heard of the deadly Sandworm we proceeded with caution and searched through the big area of Fort Karugo-Narugo for the entrance to Sarutabaruta S... and were finally rewarded with the sight and music of a young, greener Saru <3 Ah, good memories. And after the beauty of Saru S... the destroyed Windurst D:
> Oops, rambled~
> ...



Eeek.  Think that makes you 7 hours ahead of me.  I could play pretty much the same hours if I stopped staying up until 4:15 in the morning. XD  That's 10am-3pm my time, and I usually around around 2:30-3ish.  

Add me to POL~ If it'll let you.  Gotta use the friends search thing... should be able to find me under Devhyn, but I don't remember if I have my profile open to non-friends so that it can be searched. >.<  If you can't find me, I'll give you the ID thingy to check later or you can tell me yours.

Anyway, need to sleep... I have one of my rare morning shifts in 5hr43min from now.  Gonna be so tired...


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 10, 2008)

Devhyn said:


> Wish I was on your server. D:  So boooored lately.  None of my friends ever want to go out and do things just for the heck of it anymore.  All business, no fun... I remember when the world was so new, and it was a blast just to go explore.  I couldn't even get people to do that when ToAU came out, nor WotG... I think attention spans are waning in the MMO world these days.  Ah, well.



Yeah I know how ya feel these days.. most of my friends are either too busy trying to get some loot, afraid they might lose a little exp, or just don't wanna be bothered with that "Just for the heck of it stuff."  Which I don't get, Standing in Aery for 3 hours is more entertaining then just going out and messing around, doing missions or something.  *shrugs* 

We all need to be on the same server! lol..


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 11, 2008)

Zelraen said:


> Yeah I know how ya feel these days.. most of my friends are either too busy trying to get some loot, afraid they might lose a little exp, or just don't wanna be bothered with that "Just for the heck of it stuff." Which I don't get, Standing in Aery for 3 hours is more entertaining then just going out and messing around, doing missions or something. *shrugs*
> 
> We all need to be on the same server! lol..


 
Ugh, camping HNMs or whatnot. That got boring so fast. At least for me...

What I do when I log on: See what my friends are up to, currently we do San d'Oria Missions (Thank you, OP-saving update!!!), PT, Merit or do Campaign together. Or Assaults. Or whatever! There's always something to do that doesn't involve camping for some hours :3

Let's call SE and get our own server named Fender! All jokes aside, too bad you can't just hop over on another server for free, eh?


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 11, 2008)

Lard Lord Badrang said:


> Ugh, camping HNMs or whatnot. That got boring so fast. At least for me...
> 
> What I do when I log on: See what my friends are up to, currently we do San d'Oria Missions (Thank you, OP-saving update!!!), PT, Merit or do Campaign together. Or Assaults. Or whatever! There's always something to do that doesn't involve camping for some hours :3
> 
> Let's call SE and get our own server named Fender! All jokes aside, too bad you can't just hop over on another server for free, eh?



That about sums it up for me too, honestly I can't stand HNMs, especially if the competing LS in the area are a buncha botters.. and they're stupid anyways, good times at King behemoth that one time they had a botter *Outside* their alliance AFK and it claimed KB, died, and we got it.  But that doesn't happen alot.  Plus Einherjar is a good alternative to that now with abjuration drops.

Yeah, that would be cool to have a server named Fender for FFXI lol, the charge for the server merges sucks, but I hate the 90 day wait to do it again that goes with it, (Do they still make you wait 90 days? lol)


----------



## koyotepawz (Jul 15, 2008)

I use to play on seraph like 3 years ago and tried to come back a few times but the lack of groups just killed it for me since soloing is almost impossible for anyone starting from the beginning. 

I wish they'd start merging servers and even make a fresh new server so that there would be a decent amount of players in every city like the way I remember it when it released. 

I'm just so sick of going back only to wait 3 hours to find a group of 2 players being PLed by a 75 RDM. This game was sooo addictive when it first came out, I miss the days of having a hard time to find spot for your group in an over crowded area. Now it's like a wasteland in Qufim.


----------



## Zelraen (Jul 15, 2008)

koyotepawz said:


> I use to play on seraph like 3 years ago and tried to come back a few times but the lack of groups just killed it for me since soloing is almost impossible for anyone starting from the beginning.
> 
> I wish they'd start merging servers and even make a fresh new server so that there would be a decent amount of players in every city like the way I remember it when it released.
> 
> I'm just so sick of going back only to wait 3 hours to find a group of 2 players being PLed by a 75 RDM. This game was sooo addictive when it first came out, I miss the days of having a hard time to find spot for your group in an over crowded area. Now it's like a wasteland in Qufim.



Unfortunatly for me I don't miss those days, haha.  But I can see where you're coming from, it is completely true that nowadays qufim like area and such are just wastelands, :3  makes for faster exp though IF you can get in a party.  But other then that the game is still kind of fun, but it does get boring fast sometimes now.. :\ especially endgame things..


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 15, 2008)

Well oh snap! I didn't think a thread like this existed here!
I do play Final Fantasy XI, and I still do enjoy it.
Server: Ramuh
Race: Tarutaru

75 BLU (+5 Merits in Physical Magic Potency, +2 in Chain Affinity, +2 in Sword, +1 in Blue Magic)
71 WHM
73 DNC
56 BRD
38 NIN
37 WHM, BLM, THF
20 MNK, SAM, BST, WAR, SMN
Sky/Sea access, some Gods gear, and that sexy Rajas Ring
Access to Dynamis-Xarcabard

For those who say they can't solo...Go on BST or DNC. DNC can solo up to 25, maybe higher (haven't tested) thanks to Curing Waltz. EXPing has gotten a lot easier, and the Campaign Battle system is truly worth it (I hear mages can start from level 20, but as a DNC with low damage daggers I started being effective at 60).
And while we're on the subject, I actually did see someone wear Maat's Cap while in a Campaign Battle in Jugner Forest .

I'm tempted to post screenshots of my adventures.


----------



## Amun (Jul 15, 2008)

lame, none of you are on my server (that i saw)

Server: Garuda!
Name: Amun 
Race: Elvaan
City: Windurst rank 10

Jobs: 75 Thf (my absolute main), Blm
        65 Smn
        others not worth mentioning either 37 or mostly untouched

sadly i'v been playing since PS2 release so i SHOULD have many more 75's lol, man so lame to deal with parties.

Zilart: beaten
Promanthea: pwned
Aht Urgan: saved ... ish


----------



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 23, 2008)

I searched up this subjecta nd am glad i did..hope you don't mind the bump....*sweatdrops*

Playonline ID:
pikachuninetail

FFxi name:

Pikachuninetail

Race: Tarutaru

World: Alexander

Jobs:

Whm: lvl 30, nin: lvl 24, smn: lvl 18, dnc: lvl 15, thf: lvl 15, blm: lvl 12, War: lvl 9.

can't remember my other job lvls atm..but those are the ones i currently remember. i still actively play btw^^


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 23, 2008)

Just hit 75 DNC today! Woot! <3


----------



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 25, 2008)

i hate these lvl 20 avavtar cap battles.....they piss me of quicker than anything...>.<


----------



## Devhyn (Aug 19, 2008)

Wontoon Kangaroo said:


> Just hit 75 DNC today! Woot! <3


 
Nice work!  

I'm sure no one is going to actually see this or even reply since FA is back up, and forums aren't being used as much... 

Either way, I'm still playing.  I haven't had a lot of time lately between work and playing lots of DDR/ITG, but I try to find time in the evenings to level or do assaults with friends.  Got BLU to 67 the other day, and PUP is 49 now... haven't made any progress on Maat's Cap lately because I don't feel like playing BST or DRK. :/  Some of my friends want to "leechipo" my DRK and BST to 66 in merit parties, but we haven't found time to do that lately. >.>

I wish some of you played on Gilgamesh. :/  Kinda growing bored with the game again because I don't have people to play with like I used to... no time for events, and most of my friends have schedules filled with them still.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 19, 2008)

CalamityXI said:


> I was just wondering if I am the only furry playin FFXI
> Race: Hume
> Nation: Bastok
> 
> ...


 I would if you prove to me the battle system is good and not cover with boxes.

I was thinking about paying for ROSE Online because I had great memories on that game !


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 19, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> I would if you prove to me the battle system is good and not cover with boxes.
> 
> I was thinking about paying for ROSE Online because I had great memories on that game !



Don't bother. If your going to complain about boxes, your going to find a half other things to bitch about.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 19, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Don't bother. If your going to complain about boxes, your going to find a half other things to bitch about.


Thats why I stay away from it.


----------



## diosoth (Aug 19, 2008)

I bought it for the PS2 a few years back... $100. Played it for a half an hour, decided I'd wasted $100. Or not... I broke a pin off the HDD and returned it as defective. At that much dough, I'm not absorbing the cost.

That was the beginning of what would eventually lead me to an absolute hatred of RPGs, actually(of which MapleStory is not. It's a side-scroller with a leveling system, it's not an RPG).


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 20, 2008)

diosoth said:


> I bought it for the PS2 a few years back... $100. Played it for a half an hour, decided I'd wasted $100. Or not... I broke a pin off the HDD and returned it as defective. At that much dough, I'm not absorbing the cost.
> 
> That was the beginning of what would eventually lead me to an absolute hatred of RPGs, actually(of which MapleStory is not. It's a side-scroller with a leveling system, it's not an RPG).



So by declaring you played all of a half hour, your pretty much saying. "My viewpoint is irreverent as the days are long."


----------



## Devhyn (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm gonna end up quitting again just because of a lack of friends to play with... *sigh* All of these years of hard work going to waste.  This is really frustrating.


----------

